# QAD HDX vs. HD. vs. LD



## 270bowman (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys, I've searched the forum and the net, and the only real differences I see is that the HDX has a different variety of colors.  Is that the only difference?  I had gotten a KILLER deal on a Rip Cord, but didn't know it was a RH model, and I'm a lefty, so I'm back in the market now.  Please provide any information for comparison on the three models.  I will be putting it on a Bowtech Assassin.  

Thanks


----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the hdx may have some kind of sound dampening, but its not like its loud anyway. Just make sure you get a model that locks down the fork. I have the hunter version on one of my bows and it has markings allover were bounces back up.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep, me and Mattech have actually had conversations about this, and he is spot on. I saved the $40 and bought the LD$110 compared to $150 for the HDX. It makes zero noise and I have no markings on the rest or my arrows.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jul 18, 2012)

As stated above, i have the LD model and works flawlessly


----------



## 270bowman (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I guess it will be the LD.  I didn't want all the colors anyway, since my bow is all black.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jul 18, 2012)

I also think the HDX has a curved containment bar to give you a little extra clearance on top. 

That was the only difference I could find.


----------



## treehugger49 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think all the manufacturers come out with "enhancements" every year to persuade us that if we're not using the latest and greatest equipment then we're falling behind....

I replaced an LD version with and HD when I broke the containment bar (or whatever it's called), and I can't tell the difference in performance.

It's a very good rest - I'm not knocking QAD. It is discouraging, though, to buy something off the shelf and then discover that the newer version is available - if you had only known.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jul 21, 2012)

I have the HDX and its awesome.. Although i didnt pay 150 bucks for it.

CJ


----------



## riskyb (Jul 21, 2012)

i like the ld version myself


----------

